# How to record what comes out of my speakers



## Pendla10 (Feb 12, 2008)

I got audacity, but I have no idea how to set it so it records exactly what comes out of my speakers.


----------



## 2twenty2 (Jul 17, 2003)

The Mixer Toolbar has three controls, used to set the volume levels of your audio device and choose the input source. The leftmost slider controls the output volume, the other slider controls the recording volume, and the control on the right lets you choose the input source (such as "Microphone", "Line In", "Audio CD", etc.)


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

Start > Run > mmsys.cpl, under Device Volume click Advanced > Options > Properties > Recording, check all of the boxes > OK, select 'Wave Out Mix', that's what mine is called but yours might be a little different.

Play something through your speakers, open Audacity to see if the volume meters are fluctuating.


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

Pendla10 said:


> I got audacity, but I have no idea how to set it so it records exactly what comes out of my speakers.


With my Creative card the choice is 'What you hear'.


----------



## caraewilton (Nov 7, 2007)

The other day I was messing around with audacity, and I clicked on the record button by mistake. At the time I had music playing. Anyway, I was busy with more boring access work. Later I went back to audacity and noticed it was recording. For laughs I hit the play button. Well I have twenty minutes of rather amusing stuff. You can hear the music, me muttering to myself and even every time I hit the spacebar...
All I can say is that my little dell latitude must have a rather good microphone...and I now notice much to my irritation, a very noisy space bar!


----------

